# Recruitment Consultant opportunities



## Kate_C (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all, 

I have been looking to check his hasn't already been covered by a thread previously and I haven't spotted one so here goes...

I am working in UK and considering expat opportunities in Dubai. I have sent my CV to a couple directly and wondered if anyone had any recommendations about the recruitment industry in Dubai or indeed good organisations to work for?

I have been working as a recruitment consultant for 3 years in UK and keen to get a new experience working in Dubai. 

I am very keen to hear any thoughts and would welcome any help! In-house recruitment would also be suitable for my skills.

Thank you very much!


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Plenty of large recruitment agencies from UK, Hays etc worth doing a google search for Hays Middle East, IQ Selection


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Google google google, then a little linkedin
Come on back when you're exhausted and we'll be happy to help more


----------



## ST2 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Kate,

I found this list on another thread on the forum. Hope it helps:

Agency Name Phone Number Industry 
ACR World +971 4 339 7277 Architecture, Construction, Energy, Envi... 
Appointments +971 4 390 0039 General (All industries) 
BAC Executive Recruitment +971 4 337 5747 General (All industries) 
Beresford Blake Thomas +971 4 390 0375 General (All industries) 
Charterhouse +971 4 372 3500 General (All industries) 
Clarendon Parker +971 4 391 0460 General (All industries) 
Dulsco +971 4 347 7500 General (All industries) 
Edge Executive +971 4 368 9460 General (All industries) 
Egon Zehnder International +971 4 381 0200 General (All industries) 
eMedHR +971 4 362 4748 Health care and Medical 
First Select +971 4 334 3461 General (All industries) 
Fish People +971 50 462 1781 General (All industries) 
Focus Direct +971 4 355 4134 General (All industries) 
Future Focus +971 4 321 7222 General (All industries) 
Gulf Connexions +971 4 337 6791 Accounting and Auditing, Banking, Energy... 
Hays +971 4 361 2882 General (All industries) 
Headway +971 4 398 7369 General (All industries) 
Hill McGlynn +971 4 299 3366 Architecture, Construction, Engineering 
Ibtikar +971 4 343 8380 General (All industries) 
Kershaw Leonard +971 4 343 4606 General (All industries) 
Korn/Ferry +971 4 204 5777 General (All industries) 
Lobo +971 4 331 3223 General (All industries) 
Medico Worldwide Recruitment +971 4 390 2238 Health care and Medical 
Michael Page +971 4 709 0300 General (All industries) 
Mosaic Search +971 4 367 1030 General (All industries) 
Nadia +971 4 331 3401 General (All industries) 
Options Group +971 4 509 6652 Accounting and Auditing, Banking, Financ... 
Personnel Network Group +971 4 336 6837 General (All industries) 
Radiant +971 4 355 1506 General (All industries) 
Sine Wave +971 4 398 5541 General (All industries) 
SOS Recruitment +971 4 396 5600 General (All industries) 
Wadi Jobs +971 4 332 8875 General (All industries)

Edited to add that as Stuart mentioned above, Hays could be worth a call. I spoke with their Dublin office yesterday and their approach was very professional.


----------



## Kate_C (Jun 20, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thank you all very much!

I really appreciate all your help


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Dont forget to let ST2 know how you go.

Clarendon Parker is Now Manpower Professional
Forget Fish People
Oh, check out eutopia.


----------



## kashaziz (Nov 2, 2008)

You can also check out latest job postings at here


----------



## New2011 (May 9, 2011)

I'm in recruitment out here and its very different to the UK. There are a few companies that are great in the UK but I wouldnt go near them here! Message me and I can give you some more info.


----------



## Sayzar (Sep 21, 2010)

@NEW2011

which companies wouldnt you go near? (im asking as someone who will be moving to Dubai in October/November and may need their services!)


----------



## Kate_C (Jun 20, 2011)

*Hooray!*

Thank you for all your help guys!

I went through your recommendations one by one and eventually found Morgan McKinley who have recently bought IQ Selection.

Third and final interview is in a couple of weeks......fingers crossed I will miss out on the depressing British winter  

lane:


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Job: IT & Telco Recruitment Consultant - Dubai | Bullhorn Reach


----------



## Kate_C (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you very much mavzor - I have just applied


----------

